# Mendelssohn - Les 6 Sonates pour orgue



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The Opus 65 collection of works for solo organ are pretty well represented in recordings. The CD I own, Calliope CAL 9751, is not listed at Amazon.com, but several other recordings are.

Susan Landale provides excellent readings on three Buchholz organs in Prussian churches. The recorded sound is excellent - and will employ your sub-woofer if you have one.

If you are unfamiliar with this music, I should tell you that "Lisztian cataclysms" aren't in there, nor are there Franck or Widor pyrotechnics. There is some pretty damn fine music though. The booklet notes are well written and informative too.


----------

